
Ask HN: Do you want to access to docs, videos, photos in your PC, Mac anywhere? - sparkx
So you can watch videos in your PC or Mac on your Android or iPhone.
Browse your files on browsers. Share your hard drives with friends and family.<p>I&#x27;m thinking to build a tool like that, and I want to ask you first.<p>Thanks in advance!
Cheers
======
gus_massa
It sounds a lot like Dropbox. What are the differences?

~~~
sparkx
You can share or access your hard drives online. Access your files stored
inside your PC or Mac on your phones or browsers.

Dropbox stores files on the cloud. In contrast, with this tool, your files are
still in your computers.

~~~
gus_massa
So, when the computer is off or disconnected they can't access the files. (Now
I don't have a desktop computer.I have only a notebook, that is turn on only,
I don't know, 8-10 hour a day.)

~~~
sparkx
Yes, you are right. The files can only be accessible when your computers
(desktop or laptop) are on.

Do you see any usecase for this tool?

~~~
gus_massa
For me the problem is not 24hs availability.

Some ideas anyway:

You can offer "infinite" space in the shared folder (get a lawyer before
writing infinity in the official site).

Share a file while you chat (to ensure both computers are online).

~~~
sparkx
Thanks for the ideas! Appreciate your reply. Just some follow-up questions for
me to understand your points.

Why 24hs availability is not the problem for you?

Why infinite space is important for you? What will you use "this feature" for?

Share file when chat, why don't you just use the chat app (skype, Facebook
messengers, etc) to send files?

